# If you could choose ony 2 chainsaws



## J.W Younger (Nov 29, 2008)

what would you keep or buy. You hear a lot said about this saw is all you need for firewood.Thats bull crap,we or (most of us anyway) don't get to pick and choose our wood supply, we take whats available.So how wood u make do if 2 was all you could sneak past yer wife or girl?


----------



## chowdozer (Nov 29, 2008)

J.W Younger said:


> what would you keep or buy. You hear a lot said about this saw is all you need for firewood.Thats bull crap,we or (most of us anyway) don't get to pick and choose our wood supply, we take whats available.So how wood u make do if 2 was all you could sneak past yer wife or girl?




A 60cc saw and a 90cc saw.

What I use now:
036 w/20" and 660 w/28" or 32"


----------



## Stihl051master (Nov 29, 2008)

My Stihl 361 and 026. Those have served me well for my firewood needs so far.


----------



## Big86inthestixx (Nov 29, 2008)

*My setup*

If i could only choose 2 saws it would be a Husky 357XP w/ 16-18" bar, and a 372 with a 28" bar. That is my setup, an i love it. I can drop trees with the biggun and buck em with the little un'. With that setup i havent run across any thing i cant cut or haul.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Nov 29, 2008)

If I could only have 2 saws :
I'd choose my 660 and my 260pro.

I think that would well for just about everything. 
But, Thank God we don't have to have just 2 saws....


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 29, 2008)

346xp and 372xp.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 29, 2008)

Dolmar 7900 and husky NE346xp


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Nov 29, 2008)

J.W Younger said:


> what would you keep or buy. You hear a lot said about this saw is all you need for firewood.Thats bull crap,we or (most of us anyway) don't get to pick and choose our wood supply, we take whats available.So how wood u make do *if 2 was all you could sneak past yer wife or girl?*



I'd start boxing up her shoes , knick-knacks and pots-n-pans. She can have a pair to go to work in and a pair to go to dinner in, She can keep what fits on her dresser for knicknacks and lets see her cook with a two egg pan and a 6 quart kettle. 

Of course this is a sorespot for me and probably should have kept it repressed.

A 40cc and a 60cc does what I'd need them to do without tearing out my shoulder again.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Nov 29, 2008)

Dolmar PS7900 and Husky 357XP if I have to pick from current models.

If I could have any two, it would be a Husky 281XP or 288XP and a 262XP.

Take Care


----------



## Zodiac45 (Nov 29, 2008)

If I could only have two saws that were specifically for firewood, I would go with a Dolmar 5100s and a Dolmar 7900. Yeah Baby! That's the two!


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 29, 2008)

MS-660 & MS-361

Now ask a hard question.


----------



## MR4WD (Nov 29, 2008)

Firewood? 359 and 372 do just fine by me. Climbing? Top handle and 359. Milling? Hot 385 and 395.


----------



## Peacock (Nov 29, 2008)

441 and 660.


----------



## yo2001 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm happy with 044 and 026. Hardly cut anything bigger than 25" hardwoods so it suits me well. 026 with 16" and 044 with 25"


----------



## Octane (Nov 29, 2008)

Echo CS-370 and CS-530.


----------



## Bushman_269 (Nov 29, 2008)

In Jred (don't care for funky bent handle orange saws): 

2153 with 16 - 18" bar for limbing and small stuff
2186 with 24" bar for most everything else & a spare 28 - 32" bar for big stumps & such.
Would also consider a 2171 in place of the 2186 depending on the size of stuff I anticipated cutting.

In Stihl:

260 Pro with 16 - 18" bar for limbing and small stuff
MS660 with 25" bar & spare 36" bar for big stuff.
While I really like my 036 Pro it just doesn't fit well in a 2 saw limit question.
Would also consider a 460 in place of the 660 if cutting mostly smaller stuff (which I do now).


----------



## jburlingham (Nov 29, 2008)

Stihl MS460 and John Deere CS62


----------



## OilHead (Nov 29, 2008)

Either a 084 or 880 with a 42" bar & a 044 or 460 w 25" to start. Sometimes the 660 with 36" isnt quite big enough.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 29, 2008)

460 and 180


----------



## coog (Nov 29, 2008)

Stihl and Husqvarna (or maybe Jonsered).


----------



## J.W Younger (Nov 29, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> I'd start boxing up her shoes , knick-knacks and pots-n-pans. She can have a pair to go to work in and a pair to go to dinner in, She can keep what fits on her dresser for knicknacks and lets see her cook with a two egg pan and a 6 quart kettle.
> 
> Of course this is a sorespot for me and probably should have kept it repressed.
> 
> A 40cc and a 60cc does what I'd need them to do.


the 42 and 76 cc saw are the ones that use most of my mix and bar oil.
the 3 in the middle make cookies,noodles and get loaned more


----------



## brisawyer (Nov 29, 2008)

Im running the J red 910 and 450 works good for me. If I had the money a 385 and a 365 husky. We use the husky 385/365 combo on the yard at the mill.


----------



## bonden (Nov 29, 2008)

Stihl MS-660w and MS-200.


----------



## Crofter (Nov 29, 2008)

260 and 372. Modded to perform up with the next size class but still able to bolt on stock pistons and cylinder for parts and repairability. 16, 20 and 24 inch bars.
660 size saw would be nice if you can handle it but I could get more work done in a day with a good 372. Would have to spend too much time stopping to stretch out my back with the 660.


----------



## Mike Van (Nov 29, 2008)

For many years I only had 2 Stihls, an 041 and an 028.


----------



## Ironbark (Nov 29, 2008)

Husky 372 and a 660.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree with others 260 Pro and 660 MAG..... Mike


----------



## palogger (Nov 29, 2008)

Stihl ms460 and Stihl ms880


----------



## reachtreeservi (Nov 29, 2008)

Crofter said:


> 260 and 372. Modded to perform up with the next size class but still able to bolt on stock pistons and cylinder for parts and repairability. 16, 20 and 24 inch bars.
> 660 size saw would be nice if you can handle it but I could get more work done in a day with a good 372. Would have to spend too much time stopping to stretch out my back with the 660.



You're right, That 660 sure is tough on the back. Whatta saw though.


----------



## Austin1 (Nov 29, 2008)

It would be easier if I could just pick one! That would be my modded 2159.
Two though I would take my 2152 and 7900. The 2152 is not much bigger than my 40cc saw's and the 7900 is a very light big saw. But I would still have a reliable Mac at home Right?


----------



## saxman (Nov 29, 2008)

MS361 primary saw; MS441 for bigger stuff


----------



## Ductape (Nov 29, 2008)

Husky137 said:


> 346xp and 372xp.




My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Dok (Nov 29, 2008)

Two is tough! The 440/24" is my go-to saw. I use it more than all the others put together. But the second saw? Wow, 350 for small stuff or 660 for big stuff, that's the question. This year I have found a lot of big wood, so I would go with the 660 with a 28" and 36" bar. Some years I find a lot of small stuff and use the 350 a lot. 

Okay, only two- 440/660
Dok


----------



## rx7145 (Nov 29, 2008)

MS260 and a MS441.

I don't have a 260 yet so I'm getting by with a 290.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd have to choose my 346 and 372XP's. We do get to have more than one bar per saw I hope!
Today I went w/ my second favorite combo to cut some wood for my sister in-law. Partner 500 and 7000. Those two are a close 2nd place for me.


----------



## l2edneck (Nov 29, 2008)

Old metal 020 and a 046 mag....


----------



## wdchuck (Nov 29, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> A 60cc saw and a 90cc saw.
> 
> What I use now:
> 036 w/20" and 660 w/28" or 32"



That if a young strong man,

But my old weak a$$ is more comfortable with a 50 and a 70 class cc saw. 
An 028 super and 460 mag with an 8pin, so far has reduced anything I run across.

Now, if they both had a woods port, then its more power for the same weight, and that's always good.

If shopping for new stuff:

Dolmar.....5100 & 7900
Stihl....200T & 460
Jonskey....hmmm 50+cc and a 2171. 

Of course there would have to be multiple bars for each saw to further fit each situation, along with chain type and beer oil for cooler temps.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 29, 2008)

I suppose I would have to make do with the 46mag with a 20" and 32". For the second that would have to be the 84 with the 60". Anything that the 84 won't handle I don't like messing with anyhow.

Owl


----------



## dustytools (Nov 29, 2008)

If I had to get rid of all of my saws except two I would keep the 361 and 395. My 361 seems to be plenty of saw for most of my firewood and the 395 is what I use for most of my milling plus it comes in handy for bucking up the larger firewood. I would however try to find a good hiding place for the 084.


----------



## abohac (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd keep my 2171 Jonsered and my 395 XPG Husqvarna.


----------



## husky455rancher (Nov 29, 2008)

7900 and 346xp ne although i have gotten quite fond of my 262xp.


----------



## 046 (Nov 29, 2008)

064 & 046


----------



## milkie62 (Nov 29, 2008)

I need 3 saws : A top handle 30-35cc to limb spruce and doug fir,a 60-70cc for most of my cutting,and a 80-90cc for the 36" and bigger stuff.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 29, 2008)

*My 2 saw plan*

My 361, and my other 361.

Unbeatable pair for my needs.


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 29, 2008)

After today, Dolmar 7900 and MS200t.


----------



## retired redneck (Nov 29, 2008)

I have 10 saws but if only use 2, would be DOLMAR 123 & makita 540, 70 & 54ccs good fire wood combo...


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 29, 2008)

7900 for limbing and a Sling'r 660 for the bigger stuff..


----------



## KindlingKing (Nov 29, 2008)

It "wood" have to be the 660 and the MS200T. When I was on the one saw plan it was the 036..... 

P.S. You can't really have a 2 saw plan. :jawdrop: 

1 saw works for most of us but then you just find yourself at 3 or 10, or more. I hope it never happens but my next saw will likely be a MS 880 with the 60" bar for the softwood trees out here on the left coast.  .


----------



## limelakephoto (Nov 30, 2008)

I would keep -

Echo CS-341 and Husky 55-Rancher


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 30, 2008)

2171,2150


----------



## KMB (Nov 30, 2008)

To date, a 50cc and 75 to 80cc class saws. I have the 50cc class in the 260. My 044 with a DP muffler is great...but I would like more. The least expensive way for me to get to near 75cc is to put a newer BB kit (from Bailey's, with 1cc decrease: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=53850&highlight=044+big+bore) on my 044.

Kevin


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Nov 30, 2008)

Depends on if I can have the saws I keep modded or not.

I love my 346 for limbing and for wood smaller than 6", and my EHP372 for most everything larger than that until it gets silly big then the 076 rumbles to life. It scares the bejesus out of every tree within earshot.

Now if I couldn't have a modded saw, I'd go for a bigger combo.. 60 and 90cc. an 18" 357xp (or equivalent) and a 395xp (or equivalent) with 24 and 36" bars.

Ian


----------



## OhioGregg (Nov 30, 2008)

Two saws for me would be My Poulan Countervibe 4000 65cc 18-20" bar and Husky 385xp 85cc 24-28" bars. Covers everything I need to do anyway. :greenchainsaw: 
There..I got one in for us Poulan guys..LOL


----------



## Signoflife (Nov 30, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Depends on if I can have the saws I keep modded or not...
> Now if I couldn't have a modded saw, I'd go for a bigger combo.. 60 and 90cc. an 18" 357xp (or equivalent) and a 395xp (or equivalent) with 24 and 36" bars.
> 
> Ian



:agree2: 
That's my usual setup, 357XP-18" and (close enough) a 394XP-24", but I have the 36" with me usually just in case...


----------



## Signoflife (Nov 30, 2008)

OhioGregg said:


> There..I got one in for us Poulan guys..LOL



Good idea, if I had to choose from two Poulans, I would grab a Poulan 3000 or PP325 and the PP655.


----------



## Big Jim (Nov 30, 2008)

372 and 385(288) huskys.8 tooth sprockets and let em scream.


----------



## Big Jim (Nov 30, 2008)

I could go under the bench and get retro with the p50 and p60 pionier but they weigh to much these days.


----------



## Richard_ (Nov 30, 2008)

STIHL MS 361 and a MS 440 Magnum


----------



## JTElectric (Nov 30, 2008)

Signoflife said:


> Good idea, if I had to choose from two Poulans, I would grab a Poulan 3000 or PP325 and the PP655.





If I had to choose between two Poulans, I'd take an Axe and a handsaw.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 30, 2008)

*2 saw combo*

Dolmar 110i and for the bigger stuff the Husqvarna 288.

Cheers


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 30, 2008)

026 and 441

They would take care of anything that has come my way. 
Haven't gotten into anything over 46" yet though.:monkey:


----------



## reachtreeservi (Nov 30, 2008)

JTElectric said:


> If I had to choose between two Poulans, I'd take an Axe and a handsaw.



What's a poulan?

Sounds like it would come from Louisiana....


----------



## Signoflife (Nov 30, 2008)

JTElectric said:


> If I had to choose between two Poulans, I'd take an Axe and a handsaw.



To each his own, but I do wonder why you would deprive yourself of some of the finer machinery that Poulan offered the wood cuttin world. 

I guess my work would be well finished and I would be drinking something cold while you were hackin away with your Axe and your handsaw must be the 110!


----------



## 371groundie (Nov 30, 2008)

Husky137 said:


> 346xp and 372xp.



+1 also my current setup :agree2:


----------



## Hugenpoet (Nov 30, 2008)

From my limited experience, my 372Xp and MS361 do EVERYTHING that I need to do to keep the stoves hot all winter. Great firewood saws, and definately neither are about to lose their happy home.


----------



## superfire (Nov 30, 2008)

*mezzzz say*

old skool 

pro mac 10-10 18" bar and full skip chain
pro mac 800 32" bar and full skip chain

new skool


stihl ms 361 28" bar and full skip chain
stihl ms 880 60" bar and full skip chain


----------



## cityevader (Nov 30, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> I'd start boxing up her shoes , knick-knacks and pots-n-pans. She can have a pair to go to work in and a pair to go to dinner in, She can keep what fits on her dresser for knicknacks and lets see her cook with a two egg pan and a 6 quart kettle.
> 
> Of course this is a sorespot for me and probably should have kept it repressed.
> 
> A 40cc and a 60cc does what I'd need them to do without tearing out my shoulder again.



THAT, my friend, is the best eye-opener to the wife I've ever heard!


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> What's a poulan?
> 
> Sounds like it would come from Louisiana....



Its a chainsaw for a poodle. :spam:


----------



## gixxer1237 (Dec 1, 2008)

361 and 660. mybe 441 and 880.


----------



## JTElectric (Dec 1, 2008)

Signoflife said:


> To each his own, but I do wonder why you would deprive yourself of some of the finer machinery that Poulan offered the wood cuttin world.
> 
> I guess my work would be well finished and I would be drinking something cold while you were hackin away with your Axe and your handsaw must be the 110!




My only Poulan experience has been the wonderful rigid mounted Craftsmans that came back on a daily basis when I worked at Sears years ago. I brought two of them home, I still have them. True, they cut wood. True, they won't die. My hands also go numb running them, they run lousy no matter how much I fiddle with the carbs, and they leak like an Exxon tanker. I will say I've cut a butt load of wood with them! I drag one along sometimes with my Dolmar 5100 just in case I get it stuck, but I hate having a sticky oil puddle in the box of my truck when I'm done.


Is it fair to lump these new box-store pieces of junk along with the good old quality Poulans of old? No, but that's the only experience I've got! hahaha I was just being silly anyhow. However, I'd get all the chicks when I show up with my axe and muscles and you show up with a 30 year old Lime green chainsaw that's leaking bar oil on your shoes! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## OhioGregg (Dec 1, 2008)

JTElectric said:


> My only Poulan experience has been the wonderful rigid mounted Craftsmans that came back on a daily basis when I worked at Sears years ago. I brought two of them home, I still have them. True, they cut wood. True, they won't die. My hands also go numb running them, they run lousy no matter how much I fiddle with the carbs, and they leak like an Exxon tanker. I will say I've cut a butt load of wood with them! I drag one along sometimes with my Dolmar 5100 just in case I get it stuck, but I hate having a sticky oil puddle in the box of my truck when I'm done.
> 
> 
> Is it fair to lump these new box-store pieces of junk along with the good old quality Poulans of old? No, but that's the only experience I've got! hahaha I was just being silly anyhow. However, I'd get all the chicks when I show up with my axe and muscles and you show up with a 30 year old Lime green chainsaw that's leaking bar oil on your shoes! :greenchainsaw:



Hmmm, My lime green Poulans dont leak oil.. Must be something wrong with em. My Craftsman 3.7 version does however, lol, I`ll give ya that one.
Its funny, after a long day in the woods cutting, to sit down and read the many hundreds of posts on Arborsite, about which $1,000 dollar orange chainsaw to buy, and then the "Mods" to make to them so they cut good!! lol
Oh, and I havnt seen many chicks in the woods, let alone any I would want to impress, lol Must be hanging out in the wrong woods. I think they gravitate towards them orange & white "modded" ones anyway


----------



## avalancher (Dec 1, 2008)

Big86inthestixx said:


> If i could only choose 2 saws it would be a Husky 357XP w/ 16-18" bar, and a 372 with a 28" bar. That is my setup, an i love it. I can drop trees with the biggun and buck em with the little un'. With that setup i havent run across any thing i cant cut or haul.



Man, I gotta agree with this line up, exactly what I run, and I couldnt be happier. Run a 20 on the 357 and a 24 inch mostly on the 372, but got a 28 inch in the truck if I need.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Dec 1, 2008)

jonsered 670 super and jonsered cs-2150


----------



## .aspx (Dec 1, 2008)

044 & 066

/thread


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 1, 2008)

.aspx said:


> 044 & 066
> 
> /thread



:agree2:


----------



## Hayubusa (Dec 1, 2008)

Ahhhh the only one of these types of questions where I have exactly what I want... 357XP & 385XP. The 357 takes care of the vast majority of it and the 385 can handle anything I would ever want to use for firewood. Now if I can only get a 346 for the days when I'm really tired....


----------



## coostv (Dec 1, 2008)

I would not change a thing. I have what I need, what I want is a different story. I am the kind of person who is not content with what they have, but too stinking cheap to spend money on something when they already have something that will work... My hand tools are a prime example, my Craftsman stuff works, but I would rather have SK, but I have the Craftsman, so why buy the SK? I have several 6 pt. sockets that are split down the side, but do not return them because Sears is too far away. A new set from SK would solve this, but I have a 12 pt. socket I can make do with...

Saws are in my sig.


----------



## nixon (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm very happy with the two that I have ,an 044 Stihl,and a 346xp husq. .


----------



## bigjake (Dec 1, 2008)

441 and a 250 pretty much what i use all the time now .


----------



## Signoflife (Dec 1, 2008)

JTElectric said:


> My only Poulan experience has been the wonderful rigid mounted Craftsmans that came back on a daily basis when I worked at Sears years ago. I brought two of them home, I still have them. True, they cut wood. True, they won't die. My hands also go numb running them, they run lousy no matter how much I fiddle with the carbs, and they leak like an Exxon tanker. I will say I've cut a butt load of wood with them! I drag one along sometimes with my Dolmar 5100 just in case I get it stuck, but I hate having a sticky oil puddle in the box of my truck when I'm done.
> 
> 
> Is it fair to lump these new box-store pieces of junk along with the good old quality Poulans of old? No, but that's the only experience I've got! hahaha I was just being silly anyhow. However, I'd get all the chicks when I show up with my axe and muscles and you show up with a 30 year old Lime green chainsaw that's leaking bar oil on your shoes! :greenchainsaw:



Fair enough I have similar not-to-good experiences with some Mac's, and yes I know they made some humdingers as well.

My 3000 Poulan is Orange and Black, the Green was USA version, it doesn't leak a drop, anti-vibe is sweet, balance is great, spools/revs up great, and the chicks dig it! (My wife uses it and likes the weight!) We bought it new in 1986 and it hasn't missed a beat and has been used lots. I would go out on a limb (wouldn't worry about you and your axe) and say it was the 5100 of its day!


----------



## skid row (Dec 1, 2008)

Stihl 460 and 026.


----------



## J.W Younger (Dec 1, 2008)

skid row said:


> Stihl 460 and 026.



thinkin I will look for a good used 260 myself anything the 460 won't handle I probably don't need to mess with anyway (my .026 was stolen )


----------



## windthrown (Dec 1, 2008)

J.W Younger said:


> (my .026 was stolen )



That really :censored:ing sucks, man. 

I would like to catch the POS that did that and hang him by his cajones for a few days. Probably some tweeker...


----------



## Kansas (Dec 2, 2008)

J.W Younger said:


> what would you keep or buy. You hear a lot said about this saw is all you need for firewood.Thats bull crap,we or (most of us anyway) don't get to pick and choose our wood supply, we take whats available.So how wood u make do if 2 was all you could sneak past yer wife or girl?



A 50cc and a 70cc, around here is all thats needed.


Kansas


----------



## coog (Dec 2, 2008)

Kansas said:


> A 50cc and a 70cc, around here is all thats needed.
> 
> 
> Kansas



What has "need" have to do with it :monkey: Need it or not, my 288xp gets plenty of work, though I have 026/046 combo as well.


----------



## Kansas (Dec 2, 2008)

coog said:


> What has "need" have to do with it



Well for starters this thread was for those of us whos wifes can COUNT! 

Kansas


----------



## coog (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, I've got to admit it has gotten a little harder since I've diversified.All Stihls look pretty much the same, at least to her.Now there are red and a different shade of orange to explain.You'd be suprised how many saws you can hide under a casually (not) thrown set of chaps.


----------



## Kansas (Dec 2, 2008)

coog said:


> Yeah, I've got to admit it has gotten a little harder since I've diversified.All Stihls look pretty much the same, at least to her.Now there are red and a different shade of orange to explain.You'd be suprised how many saws you can hide under a casually (not) thrown set of chaps.



Lol yeah I got my NE346 recently and got caught by bragging to one of my buds (in front of her) about how bad my new little hot rod saw was! D'OH

Actually saws and guns kind of accumulate for people like all of us here at AS my wife laughs and wonders how they reproduce so fast!  (I say its clean outdoor living honey bless her heart)

Kansas


----------



## nikocker (Dec 2, 2008)

*You're right . . .*



Kansas said:


> A 50cc and a 70cc, around here is all thats needed.
> 
> 
> Kansas



And of course that best combo is the 346XP and 372XP!!

Al


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 2, 2008)

MS460 and theMS270


----------



## Kansas (Dec 3, 2008)

nikocker said:


> And of course that best combo is the 346XP and 372XP!!
> 
> Al



Amen to that brother Al! 


Kansas


----------



## CharlieG (Dec 3, 2008)

Firewood cutter and I use the 372XP and the 6401  . Havin' fun and keepin' warm.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Kansas...unfortunatetly my wife can count (she's a corporate controller). I keep wondering how long I can feed my saw addiction w/ the excuse that she likes the home 73 and nothing is free. I add up my labor cost (she gripes that I consider my labor far too valuable), put that cost against my saw addiction.
Saturday she ran a chainsaw for the first time...she used a little less than a full tank of fuel through my Partner 500 and was totally exhausted. She now is thinking she may wants her own saw w/ the condition that it's lighter and just as powerful. Hmmmmm sounds like I'm gonna need a modded saw to accomplish that.


----------



## thansen (Dec 3, 2008)

357xp and a 372xp.........nuff said.........lol


----------



## Kansas (Dec 4, 2008)

bowtechmadman said:


> Hey Kansas...unfortunatetly my wife can count (she's a corporate controller). I keep wondering how long I can feed my saw addiction w/ the excuse that she likes the home 73 and nothing is free. I add up my labor cost (she gripes that I consider my labor far too valuable), put that cost against my saw addiction.
> Saturday she ran a chainsaw for the first time...she used a little less than a full tank of fuel through my Partner 500 and was totally exhausted. She now is thinking she may wants her own saw w/ the condition that it's lighter and just as powerful. Hmmmmm sounds like I'm gonna need a modded saw to accomplish that.




LOL I hear you madman on the addiction you are a lucky guy she actually wanted to use a saw! it sounds like a 346NE is just the ticket to get her for Christmas very light and very powerfull as is and shouldnt need modded (for awhile?)hint hint! good luck 

Kansas


----------



## yablah (Dec 4, 2008)

bigjake said:


> 441 and a 250 pretty much what i use all the time now .



Same here. 14" on the 250, 20" on the 441. Does me very well indeed. If it's bigger than 40" it'll likely stay where it is.


----------



## bigjake (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont know why the 441 gets a bad wrap here .I love mine i bought it after running one .The best thing i did was put a skip chisel on the 24'' bar.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 5, 2008)

I let her run my OE 346XP and still too heavy...was my first idea!


----------



## Kansas (Dec 5, 2008)

bowtechmadman said:


> I let her run my OE 346XP and still too heavy...was my first idea!



Oh boy that changes things humm what to do now? I had a little Mac one time that couldnt have been more than a few pounds it had a 12" bar but ran pretty darn good! (fact I still have it now I think about it if interested?) Maybe find one of them and hop it up? good luck

oops I didnt see the 346 in your line up at first but got that now! 

Kansas


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 5, 2008)

My picks (of current saws) would probably be a 7900 and a 200T. If this included older saws, I _might_ take the 064 over the 7900... but that would be a tough call. Either way, the 200T would be my small saw choice.


----------



## Signoflife (Dec 5, 2008)

bowtechmadman said:


> I let her run my OE 346XP and still too heavy...was my first idea!



I really do think that we must be related somehow. I cut/split my inlaws winter wood (about 12 bush cord) for the past few years, big old farmhouse with two wood stoves and a wood furnace. So my wife likes to work along side and she really likes to use the little 3800 Redmax.

http://www.redmax.com/node3937.aspx?pid=90271

Now I've only had it a year and it is quite abit less power than the 346xp but it cuts all right for what it is and is also about 2 lbs lighter than the 346 and has been reliable so far. I really don't know what they are like but the 339xp interested me for awhile for her until I got the 3800.


----------



## coog (Dec 5, 2008)

Been burning wood for 40 years, and have never heard of a _bush cord_;please elaborate.


----------



## Signoflife (Dec 5, 2008)

coog said:


> Been burning wood for 40 years, and have never heard of a _bush cord_;please elaborate.



Where I am from Central Ontario Canada, most people call a cord of wood 4ft by 8ft by 12" to 16". This is really a face cord or rick or..., and a "cord" is really a full or bush cord 4ft by 4ft by 8ft. Since so many people around here get confused with just the word "cord" I have grown accustomed to quantifying the amount with "face cord" or "bush cord".


----------



## coog (Dec 6, 2008)

As I guessed.I like it.Another one that seems to be passing from common use is "_kitchen cord"_.No wonder people think their woodman is out to cheat them! I had an old timer tell me that the standard rule for stacking cordwood was "could you throw a cat" through the gaps.


----------



## nitro (Dec 6, 2008)

*2 saws*

well might as well throw my 2 cents in .
036 cause its light --12lbs and 4.4 hp 
066 cause it can handle the big stuff ,it can run 20 inch bar or a 36 
and for the average firewood guy both will last years

now wheres my 2 cents ... cough it up...opcorn:


----------



## Taxmantoo (Dec 13, 2008)

bowtechmadman said:


> I let her run my OE 346XP and still too heavy...was my first idea!



Hey Bowtech. 
When Brad finally decides whether he wants a PS-401 or a Redmax, maybe he will sell you the Snellerized MS-180. If that's not light enough for her, get her an electric saw.


----------



## thejdman04 (Dec 13, 2008)

Id take my 3120xp husky and my ms260 w/a 20" bar if I could only have 2. If I could find parts for my mac 650 Id love to have that saw back in use


----------



## Suo Gan (Dec 14, 2008)

This question comes with strings attached. I think what 2 saws you would want to own are dictated by the wood you want to cut. I personally have a 90cc saw and a 45cc unit. But now I just ran into alot of super large oaks, and I need a larger saw. If I was to do it over again, I would buy a 100+cc saw and a 60-70cc saw. And throw in a chinaman limber to boot.


----------



## 1savagehunter (Dec 15, 2008)

*My Choice*

Well 
my 009L with 14 inch bar - climbing and light limbing
my 460 with both 20" & 28" bar

Regrets >>> wish i'd bought a 660 I think

will be getting a 260 Pro soon I hope    

Do you think if I went to an 8 pin with my 28" bar I'd loose to much bottom end???


----------



## coog (Dec 15, 2008)

Stick with the 7 pin.Have you gone to the dual port muffler?Makes a very nice difference.One of my two saw plans is 026/046; hard to beat.


----------



## 1savagehunter (Dec 15, 2008)

*Thanks coog*

I figured as much ... no I haven't gone to dual port muffler as yet. I spoke to my dealer about it who said that dual port would only make it louder with no real improvment in power and could really screw up carb so I have been researching it for my self.


----------



## gilraine (Jan 6, 2009)

026 and an 066...


----------



## K7NUT (Jan 6, 2009)

*What!! I can't get another saw...EVER!*

It's taken me awhile to get to this point, but I love the combo I have now.<BR> 25" bar on the 039<BR>36" bar on the 064,


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 7, 2009)

Think I'm gonna hold out and look for a 242XP for her. Anyone have one they wish to part with?


----------



## Lloyd H (Jan 7, 2009)

*Homelites*

Homelite 330 and a ..............prolly XL2 for little stuff or is it Homelite 330 and a.............Super XLAO for bigger stuff or is it a Homelite 330 and a............550 for the BIG stuff? Could we start a 3 or 4 or 5 saw plan thread?


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jan 7, 2009)

346xpg and 372xpgw does everything needed for me at this time, though the 346xpg is woods ported and now i wish to do the same to the 372xpgw but even stock they are a great pair of saws


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 7, 2009)

Some consistency in that you like the 330 it seems Loyd.


----------



## Austin1 (Jan 7, 2009)

bowtechmadman said:


> Think I'm gonna hold out and look for a 242XP for her. Anyone have one they wish to part with?


It's a real problem when the wife wants her own saw!I have been married less than a month. I was thinking 401 Dolmar, she had seen the small Efcos on Bailey's and liked them, I really wanted a small Jred lol
I was cleaning up the garage and saw's when she spotted my little Mac. Ah correction Her little Mac now!


----------



## spike60 (Jan 7, 2009)

It's nice that this thread starts with an "if", so the discussion for everybody is just hypothetical. But I went through this for real when I got divorced 15 years ago. 

I needed cash and I had to sell most of my saws. I think I had 15 or 17 at the time. Most of them were Solos which is what we were selling at the time. Couple of Olympyks and three Dolmars. I would probably make a different call now, but I decided to keep just two of the smaller Solos, 644 and 651pro. The 651 was, and still is, a favorite, and could really handle most of my firewood needs. I chose the 644 because bars and chains, along with most parts would fit the 651. Plus, selling the bigger saws would bring more cash. 

So, for 5 or 6 years, I cut all my firewood with those two saws. I probably used the 651 80% of the time and the 644 the other 20%. They usually had 16" on them, but I'd put an 18" on the 651 if needed. I'll admit that I wasn't the power addict that I am now, but the truth is that those saws took care of my needs very well. So, it kind of shoots down the theory that you can't get by with a 50cc saw. 

Yes, I wish that I had some of those that got away. 

Since I already had to do this for real, I just can't bring myself to pick just two again, so can I be excused from this excercise?????


----------



## Austin1 (Jan 7, 2009)

spike60 said:


> It's nice that this thread starts with an "if", so the discussion for everybody is just hypothetical. But I went through this for real when I got divorced 15 years ago.
> 
> I needed cash and I had to sell most of my saws. I think I had 15 or 17 at the time. Most of them were Solos which is what we were selling at the time. Couple of Olympyks and three Dolmars. I would probably make a different call now, but I decided to keep just two of the smaller Solos, 644 and 651pro. The 651 was, and still is, a favorite, and could really handle most of my firewood needs. I chose the 644 because bars and chains, along with most parts would fit the 651. Plus, selling the bigger saws would bring more cash.
> 
> ...


What you say is true! My home was not paid for 15 years ago I did not have the income I do now so CAD was out of the question. I did all my cutting with a 3.7 Eager beaver same saw as a 610. I did have my little Eager beaver as back up and used it many times as my main saw all 32 cc of it! 
Then I got crazy and bought the 105 off a neighbor, who was moving back to the west cost I new him all my life as the guy that liked saw's! The 105 is twice the saw I will ever need! but as I grew older and dummer I cant stop myself It is a good thing I do not live in saw country.
When you are just starting out a mid size 50-60cc saw and a tiny one 30-35cc are tough to beat.
It's just like hunting rifles always bring two even if the back up is a 80 year old 45/70 beats throwing rocks!


----------



## pickwood (Jan 7, 2009)

346Xp and 372


----------



## Hugenpoet (Jan 7, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> It's just like hunting rifles always bring two even if the back up is a 80 year old 45/70 beats throwing rocks!



Don't be too hard on the 45/70 as a hunting rifle. I love using black in my 45/70 and 38/55 for coyote hunting. May take a little time for the big ol' heavy bullet to find its way to the coyote, but when it gets there it really picks 'em up and sets them down.


----------



## Husky254xp (Jan 7, 2009)

Big Saw- Stihl MS 290, Modded slightly, but still a workhorse. 18 in. bar
Little Saw- Stihl 017, for limbing and stuff. 14 in. bar



Don't make me pull out my husqvarna, if i do things have got bad.....real bad! Husky 254xp- mean machine!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 7, 2009)

*only two*

I would have to go with a light fast saw 357xp and a 6000I or 6400/7300/79000 dolmar. I know the 6000I was only a 60cc saw
but they will hang in there with saws that should out cut them.


----------



## iCreek (Jan 7, 2009)

I think the two best saws for me would be my MS361 20" bar, and a MS250 18" bar for limbs and yard work. I looked at the MS170/180, and think the MS250 is built a little better, and I like the standard .325 bar and chain on the 250.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 7, 2009)

*My Two Saws Forever*



iCreek said:


> I think the two best saws for me would be my MS361 20" bar, and a MS250 18" bar for limbs and yard work. I looked at the MS170/180, and think the MS250 is built a little better, and I like the standard .325 bar and chain on the 250.


+1!
MS 361 with 20" bar for big work and MS 250 with 16" bar, equipped with a standard chain for everything else. Those are the only two saws I would ever need, and they would last forever with ordinary care and respect for a couple of marvelous engineering accomplishments. :greenchainsaw: 

When my '96 Echo 3900 eventually dies, I assure you it will be replaced with a Stihl MS 250.


----------



## hutch3912 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Johny*

I would have a Johny Red 2171 with a 24" bar for felling and bucking and a Johny Red 2165 with a 18" bar for limbing and bucking.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 7, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> What you say is true! My home was not paid for 15 years ago I did not have the income I do now so CAD was out of the question. I did all my cutting with a 3.7 Eager beaver same saw as a 610. I did have my little Eager beaver as back up and used it many times as my main saw all 32 cc of it!
> Then I got crazy and bought the 105 off a neighbor, who was moving back to the west cost I new him all my life as the guy that liked saw's! The 105 is twice the saw I will ever need! but as I grew older and dummer I cant stop myself It is a good thing I do not live in saw country.
> When you are just starting out a mid size 50-60cc saw and a tiny one 30-35cc are tough to beat.
> It's just like hunting rifles always bring two even if the back up is a 80 year old 45/70 beats throwing rocks!



Yes indeed! And I see that you still have your EB-3.7 that I'm sure you run now and then like I do with my 651. I always think about how much firewood that saw cut for me when it and the 644 were all I had. My 651 and your Eager Beaver 3.7 won't make anyones "must have" list, but they cut all of the firewood we needed.

I was also in the same boat about the house not being paid then and a lot less income. Life sure is better without the mortgage, isn't it? It's something to think about when we are giving all of this advice about 3 and 4 saw plans just for a guy to cut his firewood. 

I'll bet most members can tell similar pre-CAD stories about the one or two saws they relied on to do all of their cutting. They didn't need to be slightly faster or a half pound lighter than a competing saw, they just had to cut wood.


----------



## Lloyd H (Jan 7, 2009)

*Homelite 330*

Bowtechmadman "Some consistency in that you like the 330 it seems Loyd"

I do like my 330's used to all but worship my super EZ but the 330 is even better plus antivibe first 330 was a $100 farm aution find like brand new the other 330 was a gift from a buddy that bought it for $15 at a yard sale for the bar and chain on it. It needed a spark plug insert reinstalled right and a couple antivibe mounts. Both wear 16 inch bars and cut almost all my firewood. Limb with a XL2 occasionally and fell and buck with mySuper XLAO once in a while. My 550 has been on vacation for a while, just don't need the muscle very often. The shindaiwa is nice too, really quiet but don't like the .325 chain when its sharpening time, seems I can file a 3/8 chain in half the time.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Jan 8, 2009)

spike60 said:


> Yes indeed! And I see that you still have your EB-3.7 that I'm sure you run now and then like I do with my 651. I always think about how much firewood that saw cut for me when it and the 644 were all I had. My 651 and your Eager Beaver 3.7 won't make anyones "must have" list, but they cut all of the firewood we needed.
> 
> I was also in the same boat about the house not being paid then and a lot less income. Life sure is better without the mortgage, isn't it? It's something to think about when we are giving all of this advice about 3 and 4 saw plans just for a guy to cut his firewood.
> 
> *I'll bet most members can tell similar pre-CAD stories about the one or two saws they relied on to do all of their cutting. They didn't need to be slightly faster or a half pound lighter than a competing saw, they just had to cut wood.*



I can relate to "they just had to cut wood". The ex stepped out of the picture and walked away with our nest egg for her new start 4 years ago, Saturday. It went from 2 incomes in a house of 5, to 1 in a house of 4. It would have been a lot easier at the start of it, if there weren't a stack of unpaid bills and credit cards left behind from all the presents under the tree and a following birthday. You do what you have to do and sell what you can get by without.

Eh, it's done, we have what we need. Everything gone is replacable. It's just the 2 boys (12 & 13) and me now. They dont need to be handling man sized saws. Their smaller saws will do in a pinch and have proved it.


----------



## mcinfantry (Jan 8, 2009)

pickwood said:


> 346Xp and 372



those are the two i own. i like them so much i only have 3 hardwoods left on my property.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 8, 2009)

KsWoodsMan said:


> I can relate to "they just had to cut wood". The ex stepped out of the picture and walked away with our nest egg for her new start 4 years ago, Saturday. It went from 2 incomes in a house of 5, to 1 in a house of 4. It would have been a lot easier at the start of it, if there weren't a stack of unpaid bills and credit cards left behind from all the presents under the tree and a following birthday. You do what you have to do and sell what you can get by without.
> 
> Eh, it's done, we have what we need. Everything gone is replacable. It's just the 2 boys (12 & 13) and me now. They dont need to be handling man sized saws. Their smaller saws will do in a pinch and have proved it.



Sounds familiar, except fpr no kids. Funny that if women do that it's a new start, or they are "finding themselves". If a guy does it, he's a "deadbeat dad", and the law comes after him. I think we're off topic here, aren't we?


----------



## Austin1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hugenpoet said:


> Don't be too hard on the 45/70 as a hunting rifle. I love using black in my 45/70 and 38/55 for coyote hunting. May take a little time for the big ol' heavy bullet to find its way to the coyote, but when it gets there it really picks 'em up and sets them down.


I should have been a bit more clear lol. I picked 45/70 as it's been around a long time and has been brought back to life a few times old soldiers never die.It's hard to believe guy's used to shoot targets at 1000yds with them but it was done.


----------



## Austin1 (Jan 8, 2009)

spike60 said:


> Yes indeed! And I see that you still have your EB-3.7 that I'm sure you run now and then like I do with my 651. I always think about how much firewood that saw cut for me when it and the 644 were all I had. My 651 and your Eager Beaver 3.7 won't make anyones "must have" list, but they cut all of the firewood we needed.
> 
> I was also in the same boat about the house not being paid then and a lot less income. Life sure is better without the mortgage, isn't it? It's something to think about when we are giving all of this advice about 3 and 4 saw plans just for a guy to cut his firewood.
> 
> I'll bet most members can tell similar pre-CAD stories about the one or two saws they relied on to do all of their cutting. They didn't need to be slightly faster or a half pound lighter than a competing saw, they just had to cut wood.


I still use the 3.7 often,it brings back all kinds of memory's,like cutting with my dad or the time a big bull Moose was watching me cut wood,he just layed in his bed 50yds from me when he got up I thought he was going to come stomp me into the ground for waking him up!lol
No mortgage is nice especially now who knows whats going to happen in the next few years.


----------



## Lindsay (Jan 8, 2009)

easy. Stihl 011AV x 2.
NOT


----------



## olpace (Jan 8, 2009)

026 and ms460 mag.... u can buck up the wood with the small saw and u can run up to a 32" bar on the 460 should you come across some larger timber. With some experience a fellow can work miracles with a small saw.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 8, 2009)

440 and 660.


----------



## enjoys cutting (Jan 9, 2009)

2153 and a 2171


----------



## RayJohns (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi,

I just joined the site. I have a Stihl 441 magnum and am also looking for a 260 pro as my 2nd saw. I also have a little Craftsman 18" electric, which actually isn't a half bad saw for the price ($89 on sale). 

I do my main cutting with the 441 using a 28" bar and an oregon 72LGX chain. I've also just ordered a 20" bar (again with the 72LGX chain) for use when the 28" bar is over kill (since it tends to head for the ground on 45 degree down angle cuts). Also, the 72LGX (which is not a skip tooth chain) tends to bog once in a great while on the 28" bar if you push it too hard.

Anyway, love the site. I joined after hitting it over and over again via google while doing searches for which saw to buy next  I was originally looking for perhaps an older 020AVP for my 2nd saw, or maybe an 026, but after reading through some of the posts on this site and looking over the specs on Stihl's site, I think I've narrowed it down to the 260 with a .325 bar/chain.

Ray


----------



## iCreek (Jan 18, 2009)

RayJohns said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just joined the site. I have a Stihl 441 magnum and am also looking for a 260 pro as my 2nd saw. I also have a little Craftsman 18" electric, which actually isn't a half bad saw for the price ($89 on sale).
> 
> ...



Welcome to AS RayJohns, that sounds like a great setup, that 260 will even pull a 20" bar. I never priced a MS260, instead focused on the 250 and ended up picking up a used 025. Really like the 250 and image the 260 would be a ton better and only 10.6 lbs dry. Hope you find plenty of interesting threads to read and join in, this is a Great place to hang out.


----------



## trek5900 (Jan 18, 2009)

J.W Younger said:


> what would you keep or buy. You hear a lot said about this saw is all you need for firewood.Thats bull crap,we or (most of us anyway) don't get to pick and choose our wood supply, we take whats available.So how wood u make do if 2 was all you could sneak past yer wife or girl?


 
Why just two? 

I couldn't imagine trying to be sneaky. It wouldn't be much of a relationship.
I don't care what my wife buys with her money and she doesn't care what I buy with my money. I don't have to account to her for my spending and she doesn't to me. I don't look over her shoulder and she doesn't look over mine. We pay our bills, save, and each have our own money for what we want. We also both work. 
We consult on the larger joint financial decisions.


----------



## RayJohns (Jan 18, 2009)

iCreek said:


> Welcome to AS RayJohns, that sounds like a great setup, that 260 will even pull a 20" bar. I never priced a MS260, instead focused on the 250 and ended up picking up a used 025. Really like the 250 and image the 260 would be a ton better and only 10.6 lbs dry. Hope you find plenty of interesting threads to read and join in, this is a Great place to hang out.



Thanks! 

Ray


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2009)

brisawyer said:


> Im running the J red 910 and 450 works good for me. If I had the money a 385 and a 365 husky. We use the husky 385/365 combo on the yard at the mill.



id second this---as mine would be a 945 and a 970 oly--im partial---the 970 will easy pull a 24 inch bar--thats a 48 inch tree--and most people dont want to handle one that big---and the 945 is a screamer--and will pull the 18 bar with 325 chain easy, and much lighter--


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2009)

spike60 said:


> It's nice that this thread starts with an "if", so the discussion for everybody is just hypothetical. But I went through this for real when I got divorced 15 years ago.
> 
> I needed cash and I had to sell most of my saws. I think I had 15 or 17 at the time. Most of them were Solos which is what we were selling at the time. Couple of Olympyks and three Dolmars. I would probably make a different call now, but I decided to keep just two of the smaller Solos, 644 and 651pro. The 651 was, and still is, a favorite, and could really handle most of my firewood needs. I chose the 644 because bars and chains, along with most parts would fit the 651. Plus, selling the bigger saws would bring more cash.
> 
> ...


agree--for many years i only had a 254 oly--just had to know the limits of the saw--and work accordingly---


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Jan 18, 2009)

026 441


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 19, 2009)

*My 2 cents...*

opcorn: It was my 137 and L65 for the longest time. Now I use my 137 and 288xp and the 65 ether stays in the truck or at home. But I ordered a Stihl 260 Pro, so soon it will probably be the 260 Pro and the 288xp Husky, although I would use the 2100CD more often (it has a wrap handle -would like to get for the 288), but it only comes out for the really big stuff or because I feel like annoying the neighbors. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Brushwacker (Jan 19, 2009)

I was to continue to sell fire wood only I'd keep my 044 and ms660, however I need a smaller saw some times in the brush , on ditchbanks, general treework done on the side which sometimes puts me in awkward cutting situations.


----------



## KD57 (Jan 19, 2009)

260-16" / 460-25"


----------



## John D (Jan 19, 2009)

Husqvarna 346Xp and 372XP.Was thinking maybe 346Xp/Dolmar 7900.My next saw is going to be a 372 or 7900.Leaning towards the 7900 more saw for the buck+ light weight for a big saw.


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Jan 19, 2009)

*Old Husqvarnas*

How bout a couple of old, bone stock, well maintained Huskies. 272xp w/20" bar and a 394xp w/24" bar (and a 'spare' 36 inch bar with a couple sharp loops of chain). Problems solved, every time.

Oh, and I agree with the previous poster that mentioned "beer oil for lower operating temperatures."

Hell yeah!!


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 19, 2009)

trek5900 said:


> Why just two?
> 
> I couldn't imagine trying to be sneaky. It wouldn't be much of a relationship.
> I don't care what my wife buys with her money and she doesn't care what I buy with my money. I don't have to account to her for my spending and she doesn't to me. I don't look over her shoulder and she doesn't look over mine. We pay our bills, save, and each have our own money for what we want. We also both work.
> We consult on the larger joint financial decisions.


1st cav 69-70infantry


----------



## trek5900 (Jan 20, 2009)

J.W Younger said:


> 1st cav 69-70infantry



I did intelligence work. We worked from Phu Bai to Khe San thru the A Shau Valley to Hamburger Hill.
There were 11,000 North Viet Nam soldiers to try to keep track of. We provided direct support to the infantry. Many times we were able to warn an infantry squad of an impeding attack. 

Hope life if good for you now.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 20, 2009)

trek5900 said:


> I did intelligence work. We worked from Phu Bai to Khe San thru the A Shau Valley to Hamburger Hill.
> There were 11,000 North Viet Nam soldiers to try to keep track of. We provided direct support to the infantry. Many times we were able to warn an infantry squad of an impeding attack.
> 
> Hope life if good for you now.


you may have had a hand in me still being here, my thanks


----------



## CTsplitter (Mar 9, 2009)

stihl 260 pro and a 361


----------



## bonez10 (Mar 10, 2009)

husqvarna 395xpg and 365


----------



## johnnylabguy (Mar 10, 2009)

Only two saws... that is the very question I've been asking myself lately. I don't get into the real big stuff very often so I thought something smaller to complement the 361. But thats no fun. Used a 066 before and that's like holding a pushmower up to a tree...Been looking at the 372xp lately, so tonight I'll say that one(It'll change tomorrow!)

Dang CAD!


----------



## Junior (Mar 10, 2009)

026 and 066.


----------



## Kydan (Mar 10, 2009)

*two 372's*

Let's see.. I''ll take two 372's. That's what I was thinking anyhow.


----------



## thejdman04 (Mar 10, 2009)

My 385xp and my 575xp. I dont use the 455 or the 3120 much.


----------



## brownie525 (Mar 10, 2009)

ms 460 and a 260 I dont really mess with anything bigger then the 460 can handle.


----------



## johnzski (Mar 10, 2009)

Dolmar ps5100sh and a NIB stihl 036 pro


----------



## cmack (Mar 11, 2009)

would have to go with husq 455 and the 372xp


----------



## Douglas 100 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Do it over again*



Suo Gan said:


> This question comes with strings attached. I think what 2 saws you would want to own are dictated by the wood you want to cut. I personally have a 90cc saw and a 45cc unit. But now I just ran into alot of super large oaks, and I need a larger saw. If I was to do it over again, I would buy a 100+cc saw and a 60-70cc saw. And throw in a chinaman limber to boot.



I agree. With a MS650 and an 028, it jus doesn't quite cut it. Two larger saws, with a selection of bars, chains & sprockets would cover all eventualities.


----------



## Alan Smith (Aug 13, 2009)

*saws*

394XP husq 55 620 JONSERD


----------



## fredmc (Aug 13, 2009)

Zodiac45 said:


> If I could only have two saws that were specifically for firewood, I would go with a Dolmar 5100s and a Dolmar 7900. Yeah Baby! That's the two!



Far out man!:agree2:


----------



## retired redneck (Aug 13, 2009)

Two man cross cut and a bucksaw, no gas no bar oil just elbo grease.....LOL


----------



## danrclem (Aug 14, 2009)

The two saws that I already have. A372XP and a 346XP.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 14, 2009)

You guys with the big saw + bigger saw ideas have some screws loose.

For years, the 290 Stihl and 271 Olympik cut all my wood, with the 271 only getting hauled out for the big stuff, too freakin heavy for regular hoisting when it wasn't needed.

Little 280 Echo got used in the tractor bucket trimming branches on fencelines, but never got to go along on woodcutting missions, as it was a finicky, hard starting POS in the cold before a carb rebuild after I found this site last winter. 2 years ago I bought the 170, as I was starting to get fat and old and didn't care to be limbing over my head with the 290 much anymore.

When I got the 7300 this spring, I thought I'd died and gone to heaven. More power than the 271, and no heavier than the 290. I'm getting ready for a new saw this fall, and leaning toward a 5100. The 2 Dolmars could be all I need, or if REALLY pressed, either would be an acceptable "only" GASP! saw.

Luckily, I see no reason to have LESS saws, but I can make a good case for MORE!!!!


----------



## Wow (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm up enjoying the site. Yes, I know how old this thread is. So maybe someone else wants to read or add. Saw threads never die. Well not in my book.
At 71, my saw needs tend to go lighter, I cut less but still work a few times a week. I've moved from Sthil to Echo's. I use my Echo 352 often but, If I were forced to choose only 2 saws I'd choose Echo 490 and Echo 590. The 490 kinda reminds me of the old Sthil 026, but newer and the 590 with 28 inch bar takes down the bigger old Sweet gums and oak. Don't get me wrong, I use other saws just saying IF I were forced to choose only 2. Good day.


----------



## Jere39 (Sep 28, 2018)

I've got a Dolmar PS 421, handles the limbing and the little end of the trees I fell. And, my Dolmar PS 6100 handles the felling and the trunk bucking. Whichever saw I'm currently running, the other sits there drooling over its next chance to shine!

That leaves a very capable PS 510 sitting on a shelf waiting for me to decide to give it a tankful of exercise.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 28, 2018)

Two saws like haveing to choose between a wheel borrow or a little red radio flyer to haul wood in.

Since My old husky 162SE will handle a 20 inch bar easy and I have no need for any thing bigger that wouyld be saw # 1 with out buying one.

Have fallen in love with my little Echo CS 400 and it cuts so good I find I pick it most of thre time to cut fire wood and that would be saw # 2.


*If I were to buy 2 new saws the Echo CS 400 would still be in there. and a Echo CS 800P so I could chain saw mill as well as fall trees with it.*


 Al


----------



## stumpy75 (Sep 28, 2018)

The saws in my sig are the ones that work well for me...


----------



## Sagetown (Sep 28, 2018)

If you could choose ony 2 chainsaws
A New Big one,
and a new Little one.


----------



## cheeves (Sep 28, 2018)

Have em already! Jerry Meyer's AMAZING Mighty Mouse 026! And the 79 Dolkita Whamma Jamma! But the 262 would be stashed, and my new Lithium Stihl electric! lol Need Stealth now around here! Too many city "Super Snoopers"!


----------



## spyder62 (Sep 28, 2018)

Husky 562 is light and nimble enough for the smaller stuff and can handle the big stuff if needed. Teamed up with a 288 they would be the two I kept if I could only keep 2


----------



## svk (Sep 28, 2018)

Unless I am only working in extremely large wood, one of the saws will be a 550 or 346.

Then for the large stuff either a 385/390 (or red equivalent), 372, 7900 Dolmar, or 40 series Stihl.

If I am cutting smaller stuff I would take a light 35-40 cc saw with low pro chain.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 29, 2018)

Ported 346xp & 357xp or 562xp.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 29, 2018)

10 year old thread! Cool!


----------



## nighthunter (Sep 29, 2018)

Stihl ms 462 and a ms 880


----------



## James Miller (Sep 29, 2018)

Echo 490 with a 16 and my 7910 for anything else. If the 7910 cant get it done I'm not interested in turning it into firewood.


----------



## Multifaceted (Sep 29, 2018)

Clearly a Husqvarna 572xp and Stihl MS 500i.

The only saws you'll ever need, anything else are meere weekend warrior toys.... /s


----------



## VW Splitter (Sep 29, 2018)

my ported 346xp with a 18" for the small stuff, and my ported 372xp with a 24" for the larger stuff. I have a 385xp that is rated to pull a 42" bar and the 372xp will run circles around it. I sometimes run a 36" on the 372xp. I'm sure it would handle the 42" if needed. The ported saws are my go to saws, seems like the other saws don't see much action anymore.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 29, 2018)

I left my ported saw out because if the p/c needed replace it wouldn't be the same saw. 7910 got the nod because it will pull a 36 if needed stock.


----------



## c5rulz (Oct 2, 2018)

Ported 346XP and rebuilt/ported 288XP.


----------



## idahohay (Oct 3, 2018)

An 044 and an 044.


----------



## U&A (Oct 3, 2018)

Sagetown said:


> If you could choose ony 2 chainsaws
> A New Big one,
> and a new Little one.



My favorite post.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A (Oct 3, 2018)

562xp

390xp

PUCK Yeah baby!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh (Oct 3, 2018)

- Ported 241 cm / 14" bar
- 562xp / 20" bar, semi skip chain

Size matters - If I cant throw a cord's worth of wood easily into my truck, without beating up my back, I won't cut it.


----------



## U&A (Oct 3, 2018)

MountainHigh said:


> - Ported 241 cm / 14" bar
> - 562xp / 20" bar, semi skip chain
> 
> Size matters - If I cant throw a cord's worth of wood easily into my truck, without beating up my back, I won't cut it.



If it’s too big for me to get into the back of my truck I just split it right there. Take two minutes and split that big log in a couple big pieces..... that’s a ton of firewood.

Hard for me to pass up that huge log that when split will hit my house for 4 days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh (Oct 3, 2018)

U&A said:


> If it’s too big for me to get into the back of my truck I just split it right there. Take two minutes and split that big log in a couple big pieces..... that’s a ton of firewood.
> 
> Hard for me to pass up that huge log that when split will hit my house for 4 days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ya I don't mind a little noodling along the way, to make lighter work of bigger rounds, but I'm less inclined to toss the big stuff around than I was 10 years ago.


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 3, 2018)

550xp and 372xp


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Oct 3, 2018)

U&A said:


> 562xp
> 
> 390xp
> 
> ...


That's my plan. Both ported.


----------



## U&A (Oct 3, 2018)

Duce said:


> That's my plan. Both ported.



That’s because you are smart like me.[emoji23]

In all seriousness I have come across a handful of trees this year that I would not have minded a bigger saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Oct 3, 2018)

My 2 Echo saws and @James Miller's phone number.


----------



## Tmac23 (Oct 3, 2018)

550xp and 7900 is my preferred combination.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 4, 2018)

My @Red97 ported Echo 590 and Echo 400.


----------



## Thumper88 (Oct 22, 2018)

My current combo is a 372xp and a 3120xp. Though I will often take the 3120xp with a 20” bar and the 372 will never leave the truck bed.


----------



## MNfarmer (Oct 25, 2018)

Stihl MS440 and MS261c


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Oct 26, 2018)

MNfarmer said:


> Stihl MS440 and MS261c


You almost got it correct! It’s ms461 and ms261c


----------



## MNfarmer (Oct 26, 2018)

My 440 will have to do for now


----------



## 4seasons (Oct 26, 2018)

I would go with someone bigger and more midrange than I have now. Something in the 70-80 cc range for the bigger stuff and dropping trees, and something light and powerful to carry around for limbs and bucking small stuff. 40-50 cc and under 10 lbs.
In my brand that would be a Dolmar/Makita 7900 and 420, but a 5100 would do as well.
In a Husky that would be the 543 and 372.
In a Stihl a 026 and 044 in the older models and the new 241 and 460 fit the bill.
I am sure that some other brands make models that also would be suitable, but I don't keep up with there model numbers. It would be nice if saw makers would do like truck manufacturers and number them consistently like 1500, 2500, 3500. Makes it a lot easier to compare.


----------

